# jigs



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

what kind of jigs to you like?? plan lead or colored? stand up or a round ball?

I fish many the round ball with no paint. I do have a few stand ups but havn't had much luck with them. I am thinking about getting a few of those fireball jiggs with the short shank to fish with minnows


----------



## BradU20 (Apr 27, 2004)

Like the colored....mostly bright colors, sometimes tone it down when they are less active. Really like the short shanks for baiting with just a minnow. Seems to really help with short stikes.

Brad


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I use roundball jigs. Both colored and plain lead. 1/8oz. or 1/4oz. I have had good luck using orange/yellow jigheads.


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

i use colored jig heads with short shank hooks with worms mostly. chartruese and pink r my best but also do good with black and dark blue


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Do ya think gander has the best Section of jigs? weres a good place to pick up a bunch of jigs cheap


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Check Wal Mart for cheap jigs this time of year. They start to mark stuff down in Feb and March and I have got jigs for 5 or 10 cents a pack before.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

These aren't cheap but they are among the best for walleyes depending on the type of walleye fishing you are doing. 

Scroll down to the max pro ballhead.

http://www.ohioprolure.com/tube_jig.htm
It's almost impossible to find a 1/16 oz jig with a large 2/0 hook. Most 1/16th you find have teenie crappie hooks on them.

I just use a bernz-o-matic and powder coat them for the different colors.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Fireball jigs.

LindyRigger


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

I second the fireball for livebait jigging & use roundball heads for jigging with plastic I also like whistler jigs. I only use plain lead heads @ Maumee river.


----------

